# ESP button not working



## deadly (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

so I've finally got myself a TT after years of longing and a few months of searching. Picked it up on Tuesday and I'm _really _happy with it!! 225, Avus Silver, Bose, 02plate (only thing i didn't manage to find was one with light leather interior, but can't go far wrong with black). Although as expected with a private sale and a 7yr old car there are a few niggles to put right - hoping someone can point me in the right direction??

1.) ESP button doesn't appear to work - the ESP triangle on the instrument cluster does light up when you turn ignition on , and I've seen it flashing at me a few times when cornering  but it doesn't come on when I press the ESP button. Also the button isn't back lit at night. I need to check the fuse tomorrow in daylight, but figure if the system is working the fuse must be ok, so maybe just the button needs replacing? - which looks like involving removing the whole upper console 

2.) Drivers seatbelt slow to retract fully - guess I need to give it a good clean - just wondering if anyone else has had that?

Literally can't wait till I can drive to work again tomorrow!!! is that wrong??


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum if the fuse was gone the ESP and ABS lights would be on. Sorry i am not shore what it could be but I'm shore some one will .

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## myaudiisbust (Mar 8, 2010)

I ignored the esp light on the dash board for 200 miles,(2002 225 TT 62,000 Miles) tried to drive the car today, it seemed okay in a sraight line, however when i went round the first corner it sounded like i had a flat tyre on the rear of the car together with an intermittent clunking sound as if somthing was cathching the wheel arch, the car is in Spain now and only Spanish mech's are available. any thought as to what could be the problem, or a starting point would be of great use.


----------



## sdavies4 (Mar 8, 2010)

Were abouts are you in Spain, we are over a lot (had a house out there for 8 years now) - we are driving my wife's current car over in the summer and are going to leave it there - hence we have bought her / us a 3.2...

Hope u get sorted!


----------

